# Before, In-Process, & After



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

After posting a photo of Tux asleep with his favorite toy that he had just " attacked and killed", I realized that he was in serious need of a bath. So I attached the "before", "in-process" and "after" photos. I had not been happy with the shampoo I had been using and switched to Chris Christensen "White on White". I also bought a new comb from Jodi Murphy and LOVE it!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Such a sweet, sweet boy! In the "in-process" photo, I had to take a long look to figure out what was going on with those little bear cub ears. I finally figured out I was seeing the reflection of his head and his tail in the mirror!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I didn't realize until you pointed that out. Looks like he just got back from Disneyland. LOL


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

He is a handsome boy!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Darling boy!


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

He is so darn handsome he could get modeling jobs! The woman who owns my gym breeds Frenchies and hers was just in a Victoria's Secret catalog shoot. Tux is cuter than her Frenchie.

How did you like CC White on White? It looks like it did a good job.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tux's Mom said:


> After posting a photo of Tux asleep with his favorite toy that he had just " attacked and killed", I realized that he was in serious need of a bath. So I attached the "before", "in-process" and "after" photos. I had not been happy with the shampoo I had been using and switched to Chris Christensen "White on White". I also bought a new comb from Jodi Murphy and LOVE it!


He looks GORGEOUS!!! <3


----------



## WeNamedtheDogIndiana (Sep 20, 2017)

Tux is absolutely adorable before, during and after!!!!!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Cmward said:


> He is so darn handsome he could get modeling jobs! The woman who owns my gym breeds Frenchies and hers was just in a Victoria's Secret catalog shoot. Tux is cuter than her Frenchie.
> 
> How did you like CC White on White? It looks like it did a good job.


Thank you all. 
I love Chris Christensen White on White. I thought it was only for yellowing of white hair and had only used it once but in a tiny amount. I came across a video online of a Havanese being suds up all over. You can use this on black and white dogs. I used no other product (not even a conditioner) just to see how White on White would work. I was amazed at how clean and soft his hair is all the way down to his previously nasty feet. When I pick him up he feels like a bowl full of feathers. It's truly wonderful shampoo. It comes out an ink blue color, but changes to white suds. His coat looks and feels entirely different now.....for the better.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tux's Mom said:


> Thank you all.
> I love Chris Christensen White on White. I thought it was only for yellowing of white hair and had only used it once but in a tiny amount. I came across a video online of a Havanese being suds up all over. You can use this on black and white dogs. I used no other product (not even a conditioner) just to see how White on White would work. I was amazed at how clean and soft his hair is all the way down to his previously nasty feet. When I pick him up he feels like a bowl full of feathers. It's truly wonderful shampoo. It comes out an ink blue color, but changes to white suds. His coat looks and feels entirely different now.....for the better.


I ALWAYS use either CC White on White or Biogroom Super White (both are similar) on my B&W dogs. They do a great job, and seem gentle on their coats. I do use conditioner (CC Spectrum 10) on both, however. But they are both in full coat, and that makes a difference.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

krandall said:


> I ALWAYS use either CC White on White or Biogroom Super White (both are similar) on my B&W dogs. They do a great job, and seem gentle on their coats. I do use conditioner (CC Spectrum 10) on both, however. But they are both in full coat, and that makes a difference.


I'll keep those conditioners in mind. I had cut Tux's coat short when I could not get the puppy mats under control. I had a choice of a short cut until the puppy coat was blown, or a dog that ran and hid from me every time he saw me with a brush or comb. Now that his adult coat is growing again (sans the puppy mat mess), he actually seems to like being combed and brushed. It was the best choice I made. I think I read from the Forum that the adult coat was much more manageable once the puppy coat was gone. It's TRUE!

Tux's adult coat seems to be coming in thicker than when he was a puppy, so we may need a conditioner. His hair is out to about 3" in length now. The puppy coat made it all the way to the floor from his chest and belly.


----------

